# Erfahrungen mit M-Disc



## Gast201808272 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich würde gern mal wissen, ob hier jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit M-Discs (Langzeitarchivierung) gemacht hat.
Vor allem interessiert mich folgendes:
- Mit welchem Brenner gebrannt?
- Gab es beim Brennen Probleme?
- GIbt es Probleme beim Abspielen auf bestimmten Geräten?
Ich finde im Netz dazu bisher leider kaum etwas. Ich würde aber schon gern meine Daten auf diesen Disks sichern, da es eine recht günstige Variante ist.
Jeglicher Input ist sehr willkommen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. Juni 2014)

Wie kommste auf Mini Disk wenn man fargen darf??Kenn keinen der mini disk als Datenspeicher benutzten tut wegen der kapazität.
Da wärs ja sinnvoller normale CD,DVD,Blue Ray zu nutzen oder auf alternative Speichermedien wie z.B. Mini USB Stick 32-64GB zu nutzen oder eine externe Festplatte mit mehrere TB hat.


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2014)

@Brexzidian7794: Anscheinend weißt du nicht, für was "M-Disc" steht. Es bedeutet "Millennium Disc" und deutet damit auf die lange Lebensdauer von 1000 Jahren an. Die M-Disc gibt es sehr wohl auch als Blu-Ray.
Vorher bitte besser informieren: M-DISC

Das, was du meintest, ist was ganz anderes:
MiniDisc


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Juni 2014)

M-Disc, nicht Mini Disc, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Formate.

Wozu willst du deine Daten denn 1000 Jahre speichern? Und wie kommst du darauf das es eine günstige Variante ist, für Normalnutzer bietet sich eine "normale" DVD/BD viel eher an.


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Millenniata-MD...qid=1402002629&sr=8-1&keywords=m-disc+blu+ray
http://www.amazon.de/Platinum-Blu-r...8&qid=1402002676&sr=8-1&keywords=blu+ray+25gb

Naja günstig würde ich die M-Disc jetzt auch nicht nennen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, für Normalanwender ist die normale Blu Ray besser.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht noch ein wenig warten, da die ja erst einige Zeit auf dem Markt sind, kann dir ja noch keiner sagen ob die wirklich solange halten.  

P/L-mäßig bist du natürlich mit einer externen Platte besser dran. Ich weiß zwar das mein Brenner im Desktop die auch brennen kann, habe ich allerdings noch nicht getestet.


----------



## target2804 (5. Juni 2014)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Wie kommste auf Mini Disk wenn man fargen darf??Kenn keinen der mini disk als Datenspeicher benutzten tut wegen der kapazität.
> Da wärs ja sinnvoller normale CD,DVD,Blue Ray zu nutzen oder auf alternative Speichermedien wie z.B. Mini USB Stick 32-64GB zu nutzen oder eine externe Festplatte mit mehrere TB hat.



fail


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Juni 2014)

Gut vielleicht hab ich mich falsch geäußert mit mini Disk.Damit wollte ich nur damit sagen Disc in klein format





target2804 schrieb:


> fail


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. Juni 2014)

Ich will meine DAten nicht 1000 Jahre speichern, 30-50 würden schon reichen. Ein normaler Rohling reicht dafür leider nicht aus.
Die M-Disc DVD wäre für mich ausreichend, BD-R brauche ich nicht, da es nicht so extrem viele Daten sind.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2014)

Was spricht gegen eine Festplatte?
Wenn dir die Daten wirklich wichtig sind, würd ich sie sowieso zweimal getrennt abspeichern.


----------



## kegg (6. Juni 2014)

Was möchtest du denn so lange speichern? Bleiben eigentlich nur Fotos ?! Alles andere ist nach 30 bis 50 Jahren ein Haufen Müll?


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2014)

Und ob man in 30 bis 50 Jahren diese Laufwerke überhaupt noch irgendwo
an zu dieser Zeit üblichen Geräten anschliessen kann.. ?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2014)

USB wird noch eine weile Abwärtskompatibel bleiben. Notfalls gibt es Adapter.


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2014)

in 50 Jahren? 

LoL, so wie.. Apple Talk wahrscheinlich..


----------



## kegg (6. Juni 2014)

USB eine weile abwärtskompatibel?

Ich hoffe auf die verdrehsicheren USB Ports da ist nichts abwärtskompatibel. Wobei wir beim Thema Adapter wären und sich damit eigentlich die Frage von Lexx beantworten sollte.

30-50 Jahre sind meiner Meinung nach vollkommen überzogen. . . Stell dir vor du hättest vor 50 Jahren was an deinem Com. . . Ach mist . . .


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. Juni 2014)

Ihr findet also alle, dass alte Fotos eurer Groß- und Urgroßväter / -mütter "vollkommen überzogen" sind?
Es geht ja auch gar nicht darum, ob ihr das für sinnvoll haltet oder nicht, ich wollte einfach ein paar Erfahrungen und Meinungen hören. Ich wollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Sinn oder Unsinn einer Langzeitarchivierung lostreten


----------



## Superwip (6. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe keine Gefahr das Optische Datanträger in absehbarer Zukunft

a) völlig verschwinden
b) Laufwerksseitig nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel sind

Wer anderer Meinung ist solle das bitte erklären...  und bitte nicht mit "cloud".

In der Geschichte der Computertechnik ist eigentlich erst ein einziger wirklich verbreiteter Wechseldatenträgerstandard so weit ausgestorben das es heute schwierig ist Laufwerke dafür zu bekommen die im Zusammenspiel mit modernen PCs funktionieren und zwar die 5,25" Disketten. Selbst ein wirkliches Ende der Verfügbarkeit von 3,5" Disketten Hardware ist kaum absehbar.



> verdrehsicheren USB Ports



Eine Schnappsidee die sich niemals durchsetzen wird.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Verdrehsichere USB Ports
> 
> Eine Schnappsidee die sich niemals durchsetzen wird.



Von wegen Schnapsidee. Ist neuer Standard. (3.1) wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Das Problem ist hald, dass damit jegliche Abwärtskompatiabilität verloren geht. und wir dann bald Adapter mitschleppen dürfen.


----------



## kegg (10. Juni 2014)

Und ich gehe davon aus dass er genau aus diesem Grund sagt dass es sich niemals durchsetzt. . . 
Aber schauen wir mal zurück, dass Internet hat es ja auch nicht geschafft  Und ja ich weiß selber dass der Vergleich doch arg hinkt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> In der Geschichte der Computertechnik ist eigentlich erst ein einziger wirklich verbreiteter Wechseldatenträgerstandard so weit ausgestorben das es heute schwierig ist Laufwerke dafür zu bekommen die im Zusammenspiel mit modernen PCs funktionieren und zwar die 5,25" Disketten. Selbst ein wirkliches Ende der Verfügbarkeit von 3,5" Disketten Hardware ist kaum absehbar.


 
3,5" ist schon recht selten geworden und ich wäre auch sehr überrascht, wenn sich die älteren und die nicht-PC Formate noch so ohne weiteres auslesen lassen, 8" Disketten sind genauso tot wie 5,25", Datasette sowieso und wenn wir wirklich einen 50 Jahres-Zeitraum betrachten, dann würde sich sogar die Frage nach Lochkartenlesern stellen. M-Disc ist zudem kein weit verbreiteter Standard, genauso wie BD-Formate jenseits von DL. Die könnten genauso schnell aussterben, wie HD-DVD.
Selbst für normale BDs und DVDs würde ich schwarz sehen, sobald USB ausstirbt/die Abwärtskompatibilität aufgibt. Denn schon heute werden die viele neue Rechner/Notebooks ohne entsprechende Laufwerke verkauft, externe Laufwerke von vielen nicht nachgekauft. Für Schnittstellen, die erst in 5 oder gar 10 Jahren erscheinen, wird vermutlich niemand mehr ein optisches Laufwerk entwickeln. Und die Nutzbarkeit bestehender Laufwerke ist an SATA (inkompatibler Nachfolger frisch auf dem Markt) und USB (mal gucken...) bzw. PCIe (wenn man zusätzlich zu Laufwerken auch noch Controllerkarten auf Halde legt)

Wenn man in 15-20 Jahren noch auf seine Daten zugreifen möchte, muss man imho den kompletten Lese-Rechner mit konservieren oder (was mehr oder minder aufs gleiche rauskommt) auf NAS setzen. Ethernet ist jedenfalls schon deutlich länger am Markt und schafft pro Ausbaustufe locker 1,5 Jahrzehnte (Tendenz steigend) zzgl. legacy-Unterstützng und zumindest die nächste Generation ist noch voll abwärtskompatibel. Da würde ich auch 2040-2050 noch mit der Verfügbarkeit von (10 Gbit) RJ45-Karten rechnen.

Ungeachtet dessen hat bislang kein nicht-magnetischer, PC-beschreibbarer Datenträger auch nur annähernd die gewünschte Lebensdauer unter Beweis gestellt.


----------



## copland (15. Juni 2014)

Diese drehende Ding (CD usw.) ist doch alles eh nicht das Wahre.
Mit der SSD sind wir im Grunde was drehendes losgeworden. Ja ich habe trotzdem mehr als genug HDD auf 4 PC's verteilt und dort meine Sicherungen der wichtigsten Daten.
Diese BluRay Dinger sind einfach immernoch zu teuer. Außer über Japan kriegt man 50GB sehr günstig gegenüber in Deutschland.
Wenn ich dran denke wenn eine 100er BluRay versaut wird, lass mal Stromausfall sein, sind 40 Euro und mehr verschleudert.
USB-Sticks sind leider alles andere als Sicher. Manche vllt schon, aber ewig kann mans nirgens drau lassen.
Diese M-Disk's sind auch Schweineteuer.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2014)

> 3,5" ist schon recht selten geworden und ich wäre auch sehr überrascht,  wenn sich die älteren und die nicht-PC Formate noch so ohne weiteres  auslesen lassen, 8" Disketten sind genauso tot wie 5,25", Datasette  sowieso und wenn wir wirklich einen 50 Jahres-Zeitraum betrachten, dann  würde sich sogar die Frage nach Lochkartenlesern stellen. M-Disc ist  zudem kein weit verbreiteter Standard, genauso wie BD-Formate jenseits  von DL. Die könnten genauso schnell aussterben, wie HD-DVD.
> Selbst für normale BDs und DVDs würde ich schwarz sehen, sobald USB  ausstirbt/die Abwärtskompatibilität aufgibt. Denn schon heute werden die  viele neue Rechner/Notebooks ohne entsprechende Laufwerke verkauft,  externe Laufwerke von vielen nicht nachgekauft. Für Schnittstellen, die  erst in 5 oder gar 10 Jahren erscheinen, wird vermutlich niemand mehr  ein optisches Laufwerk entwickeln. Und die Nutzbarkeit bestehender  Laufwerke ist an SATA (inkompatibler Nachfolger frisch auf dem Markt)  und USB (mal gucken...) bzw. PCIe (wenn man zusätzlich zu Laufwerken  auch noch Controllerkarten auf Halde legt)
> 
> Wenn man in 15-20 Jahren noch auf seine Daten zugreifen möchte, muss man  imho den kompletten Lese-Rechner mit konservieren oder (was mehr oder  minder aufs gleiche rauskommt) auf NAS setzen. Ethernet ist jedenfalls  schon deutlich länger am Markt und schafft pro Ausbaustufe locker 1,5  Jahrzehnte (Tendenz steigend) zzgl. legacy-Unterstützng und zumindest  die nächste Generation ist noch voll abwärtskompatibel. Da würde ich  auch 2040-2050 noch mit der Verfügbarkeit von (10 Gbit) RJ45-Karten  rechnen.
> ...



Datenträger die älter sind als der PC sind mit neueren aber kaum vergleichbar da mit dem Beginn des PC Zeitalters ein Trend in Richtung Abwärtskompatibilität und Standardisierung verstärkt wurde. Davor gab es oft Sonderlösungen, sowohl Datenträger als auch Schnittstellen zur Anbindung von Laufwerken die nur von wenigen Systemen genutzt wurden. Die 8" Diskette war noch am ehesten weit verbreitet aber ihre Verbreitung war nie auch nur ansatzweise so groß wie selbst jene von moderneren kurzlebigen Standards wie der HD-DVD oder der ZIP-Diskette einfach weil die dazugehörigen Systeme keine mit heutigen PCs vergleichbare Verbreitung hatten.

Für Uralt-Systeme ist es auch oft schwierig Treiber zu finden (oder zu programmieren) die auf modernen Betriebssystemen laufen aber dieses  Problem gibt wird es mit aktuellen Laufwerken wohl nie geben.

Ich behaupte auch das man mit gutem Gewissen davon ausgehen kann das USB quasi ewig leben wird, ähnlich wie etwa RS-232 das es jetzt seit 1962 gibt womit es die älteste standardisierte Schnittstelle der Computertechnik überhaupt ist. Auch RS-232 wird in absehbarer Zukunft kaum aussterben auch wenn es im Consumerbereich leider seltener wird.


----------

